# nám také zemřel



## Odriski

Hi, I read a sentence last night and felt very confused, it is as below:
Otec ležel v nemocinici 3 měsíce a 12 prosince *nám také zemřel
*Can anyone tell me what does "nám také zemřel" mean here? Does it mean "died and leave us"? Or "died to us"? Why you the dative "nám" here?
Can you tell me as much as you can

waiting for your answer, many thanks!

Odriski Szahomo


----------



## marsi.ku

Hi Odriski,
if you say "a 12 prosince také zemřel", it is correct and everyone understand. This dativ is called "dativ emocionální" and is used if you want some/more emotion in your message, so that's why "nám také zemřel", you emphasize that it was your father and put you emotions in it.
I hope it's clear now.


----------



## Odriski

marsi.ku said:


> Hi Odriski,
> if you say "a 12 prosince také zemřel", it is correct and everyone understand. This dativ is called "dativ emocionální" and is used if you want some/more emotion in your message, so that's why "nám také zemřel", you emphasize that it was your father and put you emotions in it.
> I hope it's clear now.


WOW, so Czech has such a cool expression! I understood now, thanks.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi Odriski, as marsi.ku says, this is a special use of the dative case which is used in Czech to express some sort of empathy or emotional relation to the speaker. There is a very scholarly paper on it here (source: http://ling.ff.cuni.cz/lingvistika/fried/download/). When that page opens, click on DE draft.pdf.   

In my opinion, you just need to be able to recognise this phenomenon when you see it, and understand what it means, but it is perfectly possible for a non-native to speak Czech without actively using this "emotional dative".   It doesn't actually *change* the meaning of what is being said or written, it just reinforces the speaker's emotional connection with what is being said.


----------



## bibax

*Dativus ethicus* is usually applied to personal pronouns, used in Latin and some other languages (but rarely in English) to show a certain interest felt by the person indicated (1st person) or to attract attention (2nd person).

To je *mi* krása! = It is a beauty [to me = _I am moved/touched_]!

To *vám* byla legrace! = It was a fun [to you]! _(it doesn't mean that you had a fun, the speaker is only trying to attract your attention)_

Tak *nám* zabili Ferdinanda. = So they killed Ferdinand [to us].
_(the 1st sentence of The brave soldier Schweik)

Translated in English: _"So [they've done it to us,] they've killed our Ferdinand."


----------



## Hrdlodus

Otec ležel v nemocnici 3 měsíce a 12. prosince nám také zemřel.
(nemocnici and a dot behind 12)

Meaning can be also:

1st person says: "My father died."
And 2nd person answer: "Otec ležel v nemocnici 3 měsíce a 12. prosince nám *také *zemřel."
That means (what 2nd person said): Our dad died *toeo*. And th word "*nám*" means: "OK, your father died and *our* died too.

​(I hope, my english was understandable.)


----------



## Odriski

Thanks for the answers from the above, it is now very clear!


----------



## marsi.ku

> *Dativus ethicus is usually applied to personal pronouns, used in Latin and some other languages (but rarely in English) to show a certain interest felt by the person indicated (1st person) or to attract attention (2nd person).*


Only a little correction, Bilbax, in Czech we distinguish more dativs, ethic dativ is ussed to express the interest or the feeling, but to attract someone's attention, it is called "communication dativ" (dativ sdílnosti in Czech).


----------



## wtfpwnage

It has nothing to do with emotions, "us" is used because you are stressing that it was more people who were affected by the event.

*nám také zemřel --> *our dad died too ( --> implying it was the whole family who were affected by the death 
Tak *nám zabili Ferdinanda. --> *this could be translated into English (with the same delivery pretty much) Well, they killed OUR Ferdinand --> Since Czechs never felt Austrian during their rule it almost sounds as if it was meant to be ironic/funny, because Fedinand was probably not considered as THEIR (Czech people's) emperor

Hope nobody will try to argue with me because what I just wrote is 100% correct.

Remember 

My Czech > URZ


----------



## Hrdlodus

wtfpwnage said:


> *nám také zemřel --> *our dad died too ( --> implying it was the whole family who were affected by the death


Yes, that is third option.
Context is important.


----------



## marsi.ku

I agree that 





> *nám také zemřel --> *our dad died too ( --> implying it was the whole family who were affected by the death


 is another option, but not the only one.


----------



## risa2000

Trochu mě tam mate to *také* ve spojení s *nám*. Dovedu si lehce představit situaci:
1) *Otec ležel v nemocnici 3 měsíce a 12. prosince nám zemřel. (**nám* = *nám pozůstalým**)*
2) *Otec ležel v nemocnici 3 měsíce a 12. prosince také zemřel. (také = nakonec)*
Příklad, který uvádí Hrdlodus výše s *nám* *také *mi jednak přijde trochu šroubovaný a jednak mám pocit, že v češtině by tam bylo na začátku přivlastňovací přídavné jméno, např. _Můj/náš otec ..._ právě pro zdůraznění návaznosti na předchozí tvrzení.

Jediné, co mě napadá, že *nám* *také *je nějaké ustálené slovní spojení, které se používá výhradně v této souvislosti jako ten _emocionální dativ_.

V souvislosti s tématem bych se navíc ještě rád zeptal anglických rodilých mluvčích, jak se překládá do češtiny *die on.* Například ve větě *Don't die on me* nebo *He died on us*.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

risa2000 said:


> V souvislosti s tématem bych se navíc ještě rád zeptal anglických rodilých mluvčích, jak se překládá do češtiny die on. Například ve větě Don't die on me nebo He died on us.


Přesně tak: "neumírej mi"  (nebo "neopouštěj mě"), mozná "Tak on nám holt umřel".  (It's always difficult translating a single sentence out of context) 

However "to die _on someone_" using this "emotional dative" sense in English needs to be used with care - see in particular posts 9 and 10 in this thread, where the posters say "the addition of "on me" implies a perceived* sense of malice*, or that the breaking down resulted in *serious inconvenience* for me" and "A doctor who's trying to save a patient might also say "don't die on me." In this case it means "don't die and *cause my efforts to fail*" and also this thread (#6, 8, 10, 15). 

Therefore I would *not* use "die on me" in the following context, for example:
Vdova teď ležela na smrtelné posteli. Prohrávala boj se zákeřnou nemocí. Obě její děti klečely u jejího lůžka. *Thomas držel její ruku ve svých dlaních. "Neumírej nám, maminko," řekl.* Po tvářích mu tekly slzy. "Už jste velcí," řekla vdova. "Beze mě to tady zvládnete." (source: fantasy-scifi.net)
(....) *Thomas clasped her hand.  "Don't die, mum(my).*" (...)

Here it would be inappropriate to imply that the son thinks their mother is dying out of a sense of malice, or that it would be seriously "inconvenient" for them, or that she is dying despite their efforts.  We just can't translate this emotional dative in this particular context.

Another untranslatable example: I often hear the phrase "já ti nevím."  It expresses an emotional effect between the speaker and the person being spoken to, but we can't really render the "ti" here in English unless we add something else, depending on its meaning in the context.


----------



## risa2000

Enquiring Mind said:


> Přesně tak: "neumírej mi"  (nebo "neopouštěj mě"), mozná "Tak on nám holt umřel".  (It's always difficult translating a single sentence out of context) ... _<zkráceno>_ ...


Díky za vysvětlení, a souhlasím s tím, že kontext by byl lepší. Nicméně, protože mi nešlo ani tak o konkrétní překlad, jako spíš o možný, tak je tahle odpověď lepší. Myslím, že rozumím celkem dobře původnímu anglickému významu, spíš mne zajímalo, zda to _die on (someone)_ není svým způsobem právě paralela českého emocionálního dativu. A ač se zdá, že v některých případech je, ne vždy jde o stejné emoce, což mi předtím nedošlo.


----------



## toygekko

risa2000 said:


> Trochu mě tam mate to *také* ve spojení s *nám*. Dovedu si lehce představit situaci:
> 1) *Otec ležel v nemocnici 3 měsíce a 12. prosince nám zemřel. (**nám* = *nám pozůstalým**)*
> 2) *Otec ležel v nemocnici 3 měsíce a 12. prosince také zemřel. (také = nakonec)*
> Příklad, který uvádí Hrdlodus výše s *nám* *také *mi jednak přijde trochu šroubovaný a jednak mám pocit, že v češtině by tam bylo na začátku přivlastňovací přídavné jméno, např. _Můj/náš otec ..._ právě pro zdůraznění návaznosti na předchozí tvrzení.
> 
> Jediné, co mě napadá, že *nám* *také *je nějaké ustálené slovní spojení, které se používá výhradně v této souvislosti jako ten _emocionální dativ_.
> 
> V souvislosti s tématem bych se navíc ještě rád zeptal anglických rodilých mluvčích, jak se překládá do češtiny *die on.* Například ve větě *Don't die on me* nebo *He died on us*.



On tam ležel 3 měsíce, takže byl asi opravdu hodně nemocný. Měl smrt na jazyku, vypadalo to s ním bledě, všichni jsme se báli, že umře, tak trochu jsme to čekali, *a taky že jo,* nakonec *nám *umřel. Komu *taky *jinému, když to byl náš otec? Jim umřít nemohl, nebyl to jejich otec. Tak umřel nám, že. (Zkrátka se to tak říká, proč to takhle pitváte, bože? Vždyť z naprosto přirozené české věty děláte paskvil. Přirozený jazyk nemůžete zaškatulkovat, postavit do latě ani do haptáku. Prostě se to říká, tak se s tím smiřte. I když to nedokážete "lingvisticky" vysvětlit. To spíš vypovídá o Vašich nedostatcích jazykovědných než o tom, že by bylo záhodno považovati konstrukci na nepřirozenou.)


----------



## Hrdlodus

onetwothreefour said:


> On tam ležel 3 měsíce, takže byl asi opravdu hodně nemocný. Měl smrt na jazyku, vypadalo to s ním bledě, všichni jsme se báli, že umře, tak trochu jsme to čekali, *a taky že jo,* nakonec *nám *umřel. Komu *taky *jinému, když to byl náš otec? Jim umřít nemohl, nebyl to jejich otec. Tak umřel nám, že. (Zkrátka se to tak říká, proč to takhle pitváte, bože? Vždyť z naprosto přirozené české věty děláte paskvil. Přirozený jazyk nemůžete zaškatulkovat, postavit do latě ani do haptáku. Prostě se to říká, tak se s tím smiřte. I když to nedokážete "lingvisticky" vysvětlit. To spíš vypovídá o Vašich nedostatcích jazykovědných než o tom, že by bylo záhodno považovati konstrukci na nepřirozenou.)


1234: Odriski se ptal na význam, dostal možné odpovědi. Jaký byl kontext, nevíme, proto nabízíme různé varianty. Český jazyk lze škatulkovat, je velmi logicky vystavěný. Včetně nespisovných forem. Když se něco nějak říká, je k tomu i nějaký důvod. Tak bych prosil odpustit si trollení.


----------



## toygekko

Hrdlodus said:


> 1234: Odriski se ptal na význam, dostal možné odpovědi. Jaký byl kontext, nevíme, proto nabízíme různé varianty. Český jazyk lze škatulkovat, je velmi logicky vystavěný. Včetně nespisovných forem. Když se něco nějak říká, je k tomu i nějaký důvod. Tak bych prosil odpustit si trollení.



Odpusťte, ale musel jsem se rozesmát. Věta "Otec ležel v nemocnici 3 měsíce a 12. prosince nám také zemřel." je naprosto, naprosto přirozená. Když mi někdo na jazykovém fóru začne filozofovat, že se mu něco takového zdá "šroubené", tak je to s odpuštěním hochštapler. Vždyť to je přirozená, normální věta. Každý ji řekne. Podsouvat cizincům, že by mohla být šroubená, no to snad nemůže nikdo myslet vážně. Ten člověk si jenom nedokáže vysvětlit, PROČ je ta věta takhle vystavěná, a s prominutím plká, jak by měla vypadat JINAK. Ale ona je v pořádku! V nepořádku je jenom způsob, jakým ji ten člověk pižlá!


----------



## Hrdlodus

Pardon, zprvu jsem myslel, že kritizuje všechny, že tu dotaz rozebíráme příliš podrobně.
A risa2000 oním šroubováním reagoval na můj alternativní význam, kdy jsem zmínil možnost, že věta by mohla znamenat i: "Náš otec taky zemřel, jako váš."
Takže nekritizoval význam "nám také" jako emocionálního dativu, nýbrž mou alternativu.

A když jsem tu zpět, zareaguji ještě na risa2000.
"Otec ležel v nemocnici 3 měsíce a 12. prosince _nám pozůstalým nakonec_ zemřel."
Takhle zkombinované mě to nemate.


----------



## risa2000

onetwothreefour said:


> Odpusťte, ale musel jsem se rozesmát....


Řekl bych, že máme oba právo vyjádřit svůj názor (resp. pocit). To, co  jsem napsal, jsem uvedl "mně přijde", což normálně značí, že bude  následovat osobní názor, který jsem se také pokusil osvětlit. A byl to  můj názor na slovní spojení, nikoliv Hrdloduse nebo ostatní účastníky v  diskusi. A u toho by to mělo ve slušné diskusi zůstat.


----------



## toygekko

risa2000 said:


> Řekl bych, že máme oba právo vyjádřit svůj názor (resp. pocit). To, co jsem napsal, jsem uvedl "mně přijde", což normálně značí, že bude následovat osobní názor, který jsem se také pokusil osvětlit. A byl to můj názor na slovní spojení, nikoliv Hrdloduse nebo ostatní účastníky v diskusi. A u toho by to mělo ve slušné diskusi zůstat.



Dobrá, dobrá, možná to bylo ode mě až příliš kousavé. Ale jak jste přišel na to, že ta věta je šroubená a že *nám také *je ustálené spojení, to je mi záhadou. *Nám *vyjadřuje mj. vztah (čí to byl otec) a slovo *také *říká, že jeho smrt vyplynula z okolností (3 měsíce byl v nemocnici, byl tedy hodně nemocný a jeho smrt nebyla neočekávatelná). Toť můj názor. Snad původnímu tazateli poslouží.


----------

